# Modding CCT



## michaelcmelton (Jan 7, 2015)

Has anyone been able to successfully mod CCT to bend to their will? I want to get an Ao25 put on it, but there are so many classes within it, I don't know where to start.... Any help would be great.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 7, 2015)

Jeremy Fleischman and (I think?) Lucas Garron have both done development for CCT. You might be able to talk to them for some advice.


----------



## jfly (Jan 8, 2015)

Kind of hard to find, but go to File > Configuration > Scramble Customizations. You can only have 2 kinds of averages, but you can configure them to be trimmed and untrimmed, and of any length.

Please delete or add a comment or do something with the other thread you created about this (https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?51134-Ao25-Timer), thanks!


----------

